

Visual Studio 2012 RC Available Now   - lt
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/05/31/visual-studio-2012-rc-available-now.aspx

======
mark-r
Have they backpedaled at all on their decision to not build executables for
XP? I couldn't find any mention on the Jason Zander blog, so I assume not.

~~~
josephcooney
AFAIK this restriction only existed in the 'express' versions of Visual Studio
2012.

~~~
bgrainger
This OP is referring to this issue:
[https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/...](https://connect.microsoft.com/VisualStudio/feedback/details/690617/bug-
apps-created-with-crt-and-mfc-vnext-11-cannot-be-used-on-windows-xp-sp3)

The C++ Runtime Library doesn't support XP, so C++ programs compiled with
Visual Studio 2012 can't run on Windows XP. (It is possible to work around
this by statically linking and overriding some CRT functions, as detailed
here: <http://tedwvc.wordpress.com/>)

You can keep using the Visual Studio 2010 C++ compiler (and target XP), but
then you can't use any of the new C++11 features supported in VS2012.

.NET Framework 4.5 RC also doesn't support XP (see "System requirements" at
[http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=2990...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=29909)), so C#/VB.NET programs targeting .NET 4.5
can't be run on XP either.

------
crisnoble
I clicked around for quite some time and never found anything resembling
screenshot.

Do they really require me to download and install just to see how the app
looks?

Maybe I'm missing something, or maybe I am naive for wanting a screenshot.
Either way I probably will never find out what it looks like...

~~~
eCa
A click away is this comparison with the beta:

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/05/08/visu...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2012/05/08/visual-
studio-11-user-interface-updates-coming-in-rc.aspx)

~~~
apike
I find it strange that they've moved to all-caps for menu titles (FILE, EDIT,
VIEW...), especially considering Microsoft's recent uses of good typography.

All-caps is a tradeoff where you take away the identifiable shape of a word to
make it draw more attention. You could argue that menu titles would be the
absolute worst place to use all-caps.

~~~
cpeterso
The ALL CAPS MENU TITLES are supposedly "more Metro-like", even though many
Metro screenshots are all-lowercase and the Metro motto is "content before
chrome."

I'm surprised Microsoft hasn't made their menu titles disappear until you move
the mouse near them (like Mac OS X's _X-+_ window buttons). That sounds like
the "hide the UI so it looks good but is less usable" style Microsoft likes.

~~~
jasomill
There's an extension[1] that does this. I'm now tempted to install it, at
least until I find a way to back out the SCREAMING new menus. With that said,
I've been using the beta for a couple months and it seems both snappier and
more stable than 2010.

[1]
[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/bdbcffca-32a6-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/bdbcffca-32a6-4034-8e89-c31b86ad4813)

~~~
bgrainger
Turn off the ALL CAPS menus with this registry value: [http://www.richard-
banks.org/2012/06/how-to-prevent-visual-s...](http://www.richard-
banks.org/2012/06/how-to-prevent-visual-studio-2012-all.html)

------
atesti
Why is it so hard to keep some of the "theming" technology in the product and
give us a checkbox to renable the old, usable and beautiful design?

I think I'll pass on this version. Heck, even VS2008 has everything I need
right now.

~~~
mark-r
You'll miss out on some C++11 features. That might be a good thing though,
we've already run into a vector bug in VS2010 because of it.

------
eps
Is it still incapable of assembling XP-compatible binaries?

~~~
andyjohnson0
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4052230>

------
law
For anyone who's interested, here's a list of C++11 features built into VC10
and VC11: [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh567368(v=vs.110).a...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/hh567368\(v=vs.110\).aspx)

------
GlennS
And all I want to know is: will this version have input lag?

~~~
skeletonjelly
Can you elaborate?

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Editing html in vs2012 beta(?) was quite laggy, with > 4 second delays between
keypress and screen update.

~~~
josteink
Official release notes mentions that performance have been improved compared
to the last beta. How much it has improved is not mentioned.

Guess you'll have to DL and see for yourself ;)

------
FixThisPOSSite
Have they fixed any of these problems?

[http://goldmanosi.blogspot.com/2012/05/visual-studio-is-
it-g...](http://goldmanosi.blogspot.com/2012/05/visual-studio-is-it-getting-
worse-as.html)

